# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Paros Jet [Corsica Express Seconda, Corsica Express II]

## speedrunner

Με το όνομα PAROS JET εμφανίζεται πλέον στο AIS το Corsica Express Seconda (ΙΜΟ 9125255).
Το νέο απόκτημα της Sea Jets, θα πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια το προσεχές καλοκαίρι στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Νάξος - Κουφονήσι - Αμοργός.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στην πλώρη σου το όνομα Paros Jet!!*

----------


## speedrunner

Αναχώρησε απο το Vado της Λιγουρίας για το Αιγαίο με ενδιάμεση στάση σύμφωνα με το AIS την Μεσίνα,
καλή άφιξη στα νερά μας!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

ναύλωση η αγορά?

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη Μεσίνα δεμένο .....προφανώς για ανεφοδιασμό.

----------


## leo85

Με το καλό να μας έρθει .

----------


## speedrunner

Έφυγε και από την Λιγουρία και σύμφωνα με το AIS αύριο το απόγευμα θα είναι στον Πειραιά!!!!

----------


## gioannis13

Στην ραδα της Ποσειδωνιας (Κορινθιακο)για αναμονη ανοιγματος του καναλιου λογω Τριτης με συντηρηση κλπ κλπ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πέρασε τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου το Paros Jet. Το απόγευμα η άφιξη του*

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα περνά από τα στενά της Φανερωμένης με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα. Καλώς μας ήλθε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ..το οποίο Champion Jet 2 τελειώνει τα δρομολόγιά του στο τέλος του μήνα..οψόμεθα φίλε Βίκτωρα..


Φίλε, με τον Ηλιόπουλο ποτέ δεν ξέρεις,σκαντζάρει καράβια,εδώ το CJ1 συνεχίζει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη του Πειραιά από τις 26/03 έως τις 02/04/2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη του Πειραιά από τις 26/03 έως τις 02/04/2018.


Τα P/K Christos V & XXXVII αυτή την ώρα  πάνε  το Paros Jet για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή φώτο του πλοίου στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

PAROS-JET-31-03-2018-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι άρχισε να βάφεται ....μπλε? Κανένας εκεί κοντά να το επιβεβαιώσει?????

----------


## noulos

https://cyclades24.gr/2018/04/kathme...galo-taxyploo/


Ισχύει ή πρωταπριπλιάτικο???

----------


## rafina-lines

Αυτό το είχε δηλώσει στον Τύπο ο Ηλιόπουλος το φθινόπωρο που μας πέρασε, αλλά από κει κι ύστερα δεν έκανε άλλη κίνηση.  Ούτε στο ΣΑΣ το δήλωσε ποτέ.  Αργότερα δεν ξανααναφέρθηκε κανείς γι' αυτή τη γραμμή και ξεχάστηκε το θέμα.  Ίσως το site αυτό κοιτάει παλιές ειδήσεις και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί, αλλά μήπως παίζει και το άλλο σενάριο, μήπως δλδ είναι πολύ ενημερωμένο, το επιβεβαίωσε με την εταιρία και τρέξει τελικά.  Να δούμε...  Το δρομολόγιο πάντως είναι ίδιο με αυτό που είχε δηλωθεί τότε.  Ένα πρωινό για Άνδρο - Σύρο, και δύο τοπικά απογευματινά για Άνδρο.  Απλά τότε βέβαια δεν είχε βγει ωράριο.  Τώρα εδώ αναφέρονται και ώρες.  Αν έχει κάποια σημασία αυτό...

----------


## noulos

Πάντως ο Ηλιόπουλος είχε πάει στην Ανδρο στην γιορτή της Θεοσκέπαστης στις 24/3
κάτι που θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί σε PR εν όψη της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Paros Jet βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και συνοδεία του P/K Christos XIII....... πάει στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα έφυγε από τα διακοσάρια και πήγε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0013.jpg__IMG_0018.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 30/06/2018_

----------


## threshtox

Επειδή με τα δρομολόγια της εν λόγω εταιρείας έχω χάσει τη μπάλα, αυτό δεν ταξιδεύει Ιούλιο μήνα; Τη μια Ραφήνα τώρα Πειραιά-Δραπετσωνα, τι στο καλό;

----------


## despo

Μάλλον το έχουν αμοιβό, σε περίπτωση βλάβης κάποιου άλλου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet που πήγε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στη Ραφήνα (απ' όπου και η φωτο του ρυμουλκούμενου Ταξιάρχης) είναι όπως λένε οι πηγές μου για να αντικαταστήσει ........μόνο για σήμερα το Naxos Jet. Εδώ λίγο πριν τον Πάτροκλο.

PAROS-JET-13-31-07-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή να υποθέσω ότι η φωτογραφία που μας παρέθεσες είναι από το σημερινό ταξίδι του πλοίου προς την Ραφήνα, δηλαδή χωρίς επιβάτες ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Φυσικά και είναι κενό επιβατών.

----------


## Amorgos66

...παντως η υπαρξη του Paros Jet ,
ως αμοιβο πλοιο εχει αποδειχθει
πολυ χρησιμη φετος...
Μεχρι τωρα εχει καλυψει πολλες
'τρυπες'...

----------


## noulos

> Το Paros Jet που πήγε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στη Ραφήνα (απ' όπου και η φωτο του ρυμουλκούμενου Ταξιάρχης) είναι όπως λένε οι πηγές μου για να αντικαταστήσει ........μόνο για σήμερα το Naxos Jet. Εδώ λίγο πριν τον Πάτροκλο.
> 
> PAROS-JET-13-31-07-2018.jpg


Μόνο για σήμερα είναι η αντικατάσταση;
Ελεγα μήπως είναι μόνιμη λόγω αύξησης της κίνησης...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο Ηράκλειο.

PAROS-JET-14-04-08-2018.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν απο λιγο ρεμεντζο στη Συρο...αμεση ανταποκριση για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!

DSCN8377.JPG DSCN8379.JPG DSCN8381.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές το πρωί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου. Paros Jet, Champion Jet 2 & Santorini Palace.

PAROS-JET-15-17-08-2018.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Προχθές το πρωί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου. Paros Jet, Champion Jet 2 & Santorini Palace.
> 
> PAROS-JET-15-17-08-2018.jpg


Φίλε Παντελή...νοιώθω ότι είσαι ένας ιπτάμενος ναυτιλλομενος  :Fat:  κ πραγματικά σε χαίρομαι. Πολύ ωραίες ολες σου οι φωτο τον τελευταίο καιρό κ από τόσα διαφορετικά μέρη ☺

----------


## kastor

Το ταχύπλοο στην μοναδική του αφιξοαναχώρηση στο όμορφο λιμανάκι της Ηρακλειάς την Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε αντικαθιστώντας το Andros Jet

----------


## npapad

Αναχώρηση από το Ηράκλειο ατις 23-8-2018
DSC_8828.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

Αυτή την στιγμή με 27,4 kn. Πως είπατε ότι λέγεται; Πύραυλος;

----------


## ancd

Τη Πέμπτη κατέβηκα στο Πειραιά και όπως στρίβω στη γέφυρα στον Άγ. Διονύση βλέπω την πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη. Συνήθως γέμιζε το μάτι από το πλοία που είναι δεμένα μπροστά στον Αγ. Διονυση. Λέω θα έχει ημερήσιο το Χανιώτικο για αυτό, ο Βενιζέλος έχει την αβαρια και όπως κατηφορίζα βλέπω ξαφνικά το  Paros Jet στη θέση για Χανιά. Με έπιασαν κάτι γέλια! Λέω αυτό το καραβάκι θα πάει Χανιά? 
Τελικά φέτος το καραβάκι αυτό έχει γυρίσει όλες τις Κυκλάδες, τις Σποράδες και τη Κρήτη. Έχει βγάλει πολλά πλοία και εταιρίες από τη δύσκολη θέση! Μόνο Χίο Μυτιλήνη και Δωδεκάνησα δεν έχει πάει ακόμα!

----------


## panthiras1

Ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Χανιά για Πειραιά. Είχε λίγα μποφόρ. Κούνισε ελάχιστα στον Σαρωνικό.
Το πλοίο εσωτερικά είναι καλό. Βέβαια το μπαρ του (Φλοκαφέ) για μένα ήταν λίγο ακριβό (φρέντο καπουτσίνο 4,5 ευρώ).
Για να είμαι ακριβής το ευχαριστήθηκα το ταξίδι.
Το πλοίο βέβαια είναι μικρό για την γραμμή (άποψή μου). Ιδιαίτερα τον Χειμώνα όπου οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν είναι οι ιδανικές.

Το πλήρωμα ήταν άψογο, πρόθυμο να σε εξυπηρετήσει αμέσως. Και χωρίς να το ζητήσεις αν αντιλαμβανόταν ότι το είχες ανάγκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ και έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## leo85

Το paros jet έφυγε από τον Ν.Μ.Δ και πάει στη Θήρα,ξέρει κανένας κάτι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι έμαθα θα πάρει το δρομολόγιο του CHAMPION JET 2.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Paros Jet τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του από Κρήτη και επέστρεψε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία μου εδώ άρχισε να βγαίνει σωστή. Και το Paros Jet με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Christos XXXVII έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Christos XXXVII έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου, μπροστά από το Naxos Jet. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλές Γιορτές.

PAROS-JET-17-23-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ στο Paros Jet η συντήρηση του και θα γίνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 15/02 έως 21/02/2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αύριο θα πάει το Paros Jet για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και θα είναι εκεί μέχρι τις 26/02/2019. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια που βρίσκεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-20-19-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XXXVII & Ifestos 3 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που πηγαίνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση του, ενώ από δίπλα του περνά ένα ZUBR του Π.Ν. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-29-20-02-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ενώ από δίπλα του περνά ένα ZUBR του Π.Ν. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> PAROS-JET-29-20-02-2019.jpg


Μόνο καπνός κ αφρός! :Adoration:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη που έχει μπει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-32-21-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet πρέπει με την βοήθεια των P/K Hector & Christos XXXVII να βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και μάλλον θα το πάνε στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet αυτή την ώρα σε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα όταν πήγαινε με τα ρυμουλκά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-26-20-02-2019.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Σαν γιώτ... Ίσως το ομορφότερο ταχύπλοο στο Αιγαίο κατά τη γνώμη μου  :Adoration: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα που έφυγε το World Champion Jet από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, φαίνεται όλο το *Paros Jet* που είναι δεμένο στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου.  Ξέρεις κανείς που θα δουλέψει φέτος?? Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-36-30-04-2019.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Τώρα που έφυγε το World Champion Jet από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, φαίνεται όλο το *Paros Jet* που είναι δεμένο στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου.  Ξέρεις κανείς που θα δουλέψει φέτος?? Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> PAROS-JET-36-30-04-2019.jpg


Μάλλον για Ραφήνα το βλέπω, και μάλιστα πολύ πιθανόν σε πρωινό ρόλο για Τήνο-Μύκονο-Νάξο-Πάρο (στα δρομολόγια που ήταν δηλαδή πέρσι το Tera jet).  Μπορεί βέβαια να μείνει και στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της Ραφήνας όπως ήταν πέρσι

----------


## rafina-lines

> Μπορεί βέβαια να μείνει και στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της Ραφήνας όπως ήταν πέρσι


Θάνο μου, πέρσι δεν το είχαμε στη Ραφήνα, πρόπερσι το είχαμε. Πέρσι το απόγευμα είχαμε το NAXOS JET και το πρωί το TERA.  :Smile:

----------


## thanos75

> Θάνο μου, πέρσι δεν το είχαμε στη Ραφήνα, πρόπερσι το είχαμε. Πέρσι το απόγευμα είχαμε το NAXOS JET και το πρωί το TERA.


Ουπς συγγνώμη ¶ρη μου...έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά μεταξύ μας τα ταχύπλοα του Ηλιόπουλου είναι ολίγον σαν τις "μουσικές καρεκλες" :Biggrin:  κ λογικό είναι κάποιος να μπερδεύεται

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Paros Jet έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου που ήταν και πηγαίνει στη Ραφήνα. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??

----------


## rafina-lines

Ξεκινάει αύριο δρομολόγια από μας για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο, Παντελή μου. Στη θέση του NAXOS JET που είναι δεξαμενή.  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Paros Jet* επιστρέφοντας το Σάββατο 01/06/2019 στην Ραφήνα από το δρομολόγιο του στην Κυκλάδες. Καλή συνέχεια. 

PAROS-JET-38-01-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το πρωί στην Πάρο *αποδίδοντας χαιρετισμό στην Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή* που γιόρταζε το *Paros Jet μπαίνοντας* στο λιμάνι και το *Superrunner φεύγοντας*. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-39-15-08-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...και ενώ από καιρό σχεδιάζεται το δρομολόγιο
Ραφήνα , Κάρυστος, Κυκλάδες...
http://www.ikarystos.gr/2019/08/paros-jet.html?m=1
...και πήγε ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου
να κάνει αυτοψία....

http://www.ikarystos.gr/2019/08/paros-jet_21.html?m=1
...το σκάφος πήγε σήμερα στην Κάρυστο
αλλά δεν έπιασε...
Ο λόγος ήταν μία κολώνα στη μέση του
σημείου προσέγγισης ,αν πιστέψουμε
σχετική ανάρτηση στο fb...

----------


## nikos47

Υπήρχε όντως μια κολόνα φωτισμού του ολνε πολλά περίεργα όμως....

----------


## sylver23

Μια ματιά εδώ για να μην τα συζητάμε σε δυο σημεία

----------


## noulos

Από σήμερα 10/9 και μέχρι το τέλος της φετινής σεζόν (6/10), στο δρομολόγιο προστίθεται η ¶νδρος.

Πρωινή άφιξη στο Γαύριο 08:45 κιαι επιστροφή στις 16:30 κάθε μεσημέρι.

Ελπίζω του χρόνου να το έχουμε (αυτό ή κάποιο άλλο) από τον Μάιο.

----------


## noulos

> Από σήμερα 10/9 και μέχρι το τέλος της φετινής σεζόν (6/10), στο δρομολόγιο προστίθεται η ¶νδρος.
> 
> Πρωινή άφιξη στο Γαύριο 08:45 κιαι επιστροφή στις 16:30 κάθε μεσημέρι.
> 
> Ελπίζω του χρόνου να το έχουμε (αυτό ή κάποιο άλλο) από τον Μάιο.


Μάλλον φάγαμε άκυρο...
Δεν πέρασε ούτε χθες, ούτε σήμερα και τα δρομολόγια κατέβηκαν!!!

----------


## threshtox

> Μάλλον φάγαμε άκυρο...
> Δεν πέρασε ούτε χθες, ούτε σήμερα και τα δρομολόγια κατέβηκαν!!!


Λογικό. Στα πλαίσια της συνέπειας της εταιρείας, αντικατέστησε το Tera Jet, στα δρομολόγιά του για Πάρο Ίο Θήρα. Μένει να φανεί αν θα είναι μόνιμο μέχρι το τέλος της σεζόν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα *Paros Jet* και *Fast Ferries Andros* δεμένα προχθές το *βράδυ στη Ραφήνα*. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-40-11-09-2019.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Υπάρχει η φήμη ότι θα αντικαταστήσει το Tera Jet στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια για λόγους οικονομίας... Αληθεύει;

----------


## gpap2006

Ήδη από σήμερα το paros ανέλαβε τα δρομολόγια του tera

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 7:00. ¶φιξη στην Ίο (μέσω Πάρου) 12:00. Τιμή εισιτηρίου: 60¤... Σαν να επρόκειτο για ταχύπλοο... ;-)

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ήμουν στο προτελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Paros Jet Ίο - Πειραιά και στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής 27/9 Πειραιά Ίο....

Μέσα αρκετά περιποιημένο αλλά απαράδεκτα αργό... 5:30 ώρες Πειραιά - Ίο με μοναδικό ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι την Πάρο;;; Και τιμή ταχύπλοου;;;

Ο μόνος εξωτερικός χώρος - καπνιστήριο, σκέτος σταύλος....

Το σκάφος χρειάζεται ριζικότερη ανακαίνιση...

----------


## threshtox

Το έγραψα στο νήμα της εταιρείας αυτό και ισχύει. Το πλοίο είναι μπουντρούμι κανονικό παντού. Και τρεισίμιση ώρες Πάρο-Πειραιά. Και ένας χαμός γιατί πολλοί είχαν εισιτήρια του Tera.

----------


## pantelis2009

To PAROS JET εχθές ήρθε στο* ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια * και έδεσε για την Χειμερινή του ακινησία. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-42-01-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Paros Jet της εταιρείας Sea Jet* θα φύγει αύριο πρωί από το *ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια* που βρίσκεται *και θα πάει στη Σάμο*, για να παραλάβει συνολικά 700 αιτούντες άσυλο και να τους φέρει στον Πειραιά. Από εκεί θα μεταφερθούν σε δομές στην ενδοχώρα. Ελπίζω να μην κάνουν το πλοίο...... μπάχαλο!!!! Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

PAROS-JET-23-20-02-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η καλύτερη του Ηλιό είναι τώρα που πέρασε η σαιζόν.

----------


## thanos75

> Η καλύτερη του Ηλιό είναι τώρα που πέρασε η σαιζόν.


Και εννοείται ότι δεν γίνονται με το αζημίωτο αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις.  Προσωπικά παρατηρώ πως ενώ η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία θεωρούνταν "ευνοούμενη" της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, μια χαρά "παίζει μπάλα" και με την τωρινή διοίκηση του ΥΕΝ

----------


## Amorgos66

...ώρα 2.30 το μεσημέρι αναχώρησε από
Πειραιά με προορισμό τη Σάμο...

----------


## express adonis

Τα λεφτα της μεταφορας σιγουρα θα περιλαμβανουν και τις φθορες που θα υπαρξουν....επρεπε να μπει το ελλη τ στις μεταφορες...

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...ώρα 2.30 το μεσημέρι αναχώρησε από
> Πειραιά με προορισμό τη Σάμο...


Ώρα 22.00 χτες βράδυ έδεσε στο Βαθυ και 1.30 ξεκίνησε η επιστροφή...
08.00 στάθηκε για λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά,
δεν μπήκε όμως ,αλλά κατευθύνεται προς την Ελευσίνα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Paros Jet απ' τις 23/5 έως τις 3/10 θα πραγματοποιεί  δρομολόγια στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Χάλκη -  Ρόδος, ενώ μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα προσεγγίζει και στο γραφικό Διαφάνι!

187384208_2882030452112636_5066684702846947057_n.png

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό το πρόβλημα με την ανακοίνωση των δρομολογίων λίγο πριν την έναρξη τους πραγματικά με ξεπερνάει... Γραφειοκρατεία και προχειρότητα σε όλο τους το μεγαλείο! Τα χρήματα της επιδότησης δίνονται και για τους νησιώτες και για τους τουρίστες που η έλευση τους θα ανεβάσει το βιοτικό επίπεδο των νησιών, αλλά με δρομολόγια της τελευταίας στιγμής, ο ξένος τουρίστας που κάνει προγραμματισμός μήνες πριν δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει.
Τουλάχιστον - για να μην γκρινιάζω μόνο - φρόντισαν οι μέρες των δρομολογίων να είναι διαφορετικές από αυτές του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και έτσι τα δυο ακριτικά νησιά θα συνδέονται με Ρόδο και Κρήτη έξι μέρες την εβδομάδα.

----------


## Amorgos66

Με βλάβη στη Σητεια εδώ κ 3 μέρες...
https://www.anatolh.com/2021/06/14/m...gia-ti-siteia/

----------


## Ellinis

> Με βλάβη στη Σητεια εδώ κ 3 μέρες...
> https://www.anatolh.com/2021/06/14/m...gia-ti-siteia/


Ένα δρομολόγιο δεν εκτέλεσε που το κάλυψε το POWER JET. Αύριο το πρωί έχει προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση οπότε σύντομα θα δούμε αν επισκευάστηκε στο μεταξύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Και όντως επανήλθε σε ενεργό δράση

----------


## Ellinis

Είσοδος του σκάφους στο λιμάνι της Κάσου με φόντο τα βουνά της Καρπάθου. Η παρουσία του στη γραμμή έχει δώσει ελπίδες σε όλα τα λιμάνια του οτι θα βοηθήσει να ανέβει η κίνηση. Δεν λείπουν και τα σχόλια "σχετικών" περί πρώην κρουαζιερόπλοιου  :Abnormal: 
Πάντως με την θάλασσα λάδι ταξιδεύει με 30 κόμβους και σίγουρα είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον πείραμα. Από κίνηση, χθες αποβίβασε στη Σητεία (μια ώρα πίσω από το πρόγραμμα) 20 επιβάτες, 1 αυτοκίνητο και 2 μοτοσυκλέτες... 

203757779_3025360487789890_9140733862325591575_n.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Seajets προσφέρει έκπτωση 40% στους μόνιμους κατοίκους της Κάσου, της Καρπάθου και της Χάλκης στα ταξίδια τους με το Paros Jet, τόσο στο ατομικό εισιτήριο, όσο και στο Ι.Χ.

PAROS JET ΚΑΣΟΣ.jpg

Paros Jet άνωθεν...... στην Κάσο! 
(Φωτο: Γιάννης Σοφίλλας)

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Paros Jet σήμερα 2021-08-11 εκτελεί δρομολόγιο ΣΗΤΕΙΑ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Ξεκίνησε από Σητεία στις 06:45 και από τον Α.Νικόλαο στις 08:05. Πήρε άραγε επιβάτες και από την Σητεία;
Το NAXOS JET ήλθε και αυτό από το Ρέθυμνο για την γραμμή Ηράκλειο Σαντορίνη.
Προφανώς  υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ζήτηση για την Σαντορίνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Paros Jet σήμερα 2021-08-11 εκτελεί δρομολόγιο ΣΗΤΕΙΑ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Ξεκίνησε από Σητεία στις 06:45 και από τον Α.Νικόλαο στις 08:05. Πήρε άραγε επιβάτες και από την Σητεία;
> Το NAXOS JET ήλθε και αυτό από το Ρέθυμνο για την γραμμή Ηράκλειο Σαντορίνη.
> Προφανώς  υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ζήτηση για την Σαντορίνη.


Τα ταχύπλοα από κρητικούς λιμένες προς Σαντορίνη δουλεύουν με γκρουπ από τα ξενοδοχεία,προφανώς δέχονται κ μεμονωμένους επιβάτες.

----------


## thanos75

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω τον υπουργό να προσπαθιεί πάρα πολύ να αναβαθμίσει συγκοινωνιακά τα πάτρια εδάφη του, δηλαδή το νομό Λασιθίου.  Μετά τα Δωδεκάνησα, τώρα και άμεση διασύνδεση με Σαντορίνη σε λίγες ώρες!!!!  Εξαιρετικό πάντως για εκδρομές για όσους παραθερίζουν στα resorts του Αγίου Νικολάου και της Ελούντας.  Έχω μάλιστα την αίσθηση πως πρέπει να το μελετούσαν καιρό πριν, γιατί δεν είναι τυχαίο πως το δρομολόγιο από Σητεία προς Ρόδο γίνεται 3 φορές την εβδομάδα με επιστροφή την ίδια ημέρα.  ¶ρα κάποια σκοπιμότητα υπήρχε που αφαησαν τόσες ελεύθερες μέρες στο ταχύπλοο.
Επί τη ευκαιρία, να αναφέρω ότι πρόσφατα το ταξίδεψα από Χάλκη προς Ρόδο.  Ευγενέστατο προσωπικό, όχι υπερβολικός κόσμος, καθαρό, και το ακόμα πιο καλό είναι ότι άφηναν (τουλάχιστον στο σκέλος του δρομολογίου που έκανα εγώ) κόσμο στο ανοιχτό πρυμνιαίο κατάστρωμα (αν και μικρός γενικά ο χώρος εκεί).  Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε όμως είναι ότι επειδή το ταχύπλοο είχε μαζέψει ένα ημίωρο καθυστέρηση (όχι δηλαδή κάτι το τρομερό) και είχε άμεση αναχώρηση επιστροφής από Ρόδο, ήδη από πριν από την Ιξιά καλούσαν τον κόσμο να είναι έτοιμος για αποβίβαση και τους οδηγούς να πάνε στο γκαράζ- και μάλιστα με ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα φορτικό τρόπο.  Έτσι καταντήσαμε να περιμένουμε στριμωγμένοι, και στοιβαγμένοι σε ένα θεόκλειστο σκοτεινό γκαράζ για 15 λεπτά μέχρι να δέσει στη Ρόδο (και με κάποιου ηλίθιους οδηγούς να έχουν ήδη βάλει μπρος τις μηχανές των αυτοκινήτων τους).  Βγήκα στην Ακαντιά με τη μάσκα μου να μυρίζει βενζίνη, και με νεύρα :Nonchalance: .  Αφού πάντως κατάφερα υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες και γλίτωσα τον κορονοιό, με αγαπάει ο Θεούλης :Witless:

----------

